# 1973 LeMans GTO Option question



## al3x751 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi, I am new to the forum and I did a good bit of research but I can't find a reliable answer anywhere. The question is, Did the 1973 GTO LeMans Sports Coupe with a 400 4 Speed Manual come with a center console between the 2 bucket seats? I see pictures of them with them, without, a few people I have asked said they were aftermarket parts not stock. Does anyone know for sure? Also is there a way to make certian that your car was a manual and not a convert? thanks.. heres a pic of it, going to restore it to some good ol GTO Glory


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Send in your v.i.n. and a check to PHS Historic Services . They will tell you all the options your car came with. To answer the console question, there was a center console for manual and auto transmissions.

Thanks for the pic! And welcome to the forum... :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Neat car, especially with a 4 speed. You never see '73's. Never. Way under-appreciated---actually the best ride quality of any year GTO.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Quick story. A lady that has since retired has a son who owns a machine shop. He gets muscle car calendars each year. Well, each year she gives me one. Just got it recently and put it up today. What was the car for May? Yep, a '73 red GTO.

A friend of mine had a '73 LeMans in high school. Black. Boy was that thing sharp...... His senior picture for the yearbook was him leaning against the front fender.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yup, love the 73's. Rarest year GTO's I believe too. I had a 73 Buick GS 350 in high school and for a big car it handled like a dream. Those colonade style a-body's have a real solid feel to them. Nice find! :cool


----------



## al3x751 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks guys! Yeah we are hoping the 4speed was stock and not thrown in here, its looking pretty good so far, I have another question about the VIN number and the number on the Body Badge, should those match? Mine don't.. everything appears to be original (meaning the vin and badge have not changed) Ive seen a fair share in my short life (19yrs) but me and my dad can spot fakes. So my question is. Are they suppose to be the same? thanks again!
i'll keep you posted about the resto on this beauty


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is some information on the data plate and vin tag;

73 GTO Dataplates/VIN


----------



## al3x751 (Apr 30, 2012)

I already decoded everything already and they all match out that it is a true sports coupe gto, but the id numbers are different, just wondering if they are from the same car or not, thats all EDIT: also i have a question about the TR number on the body tag, mine says 556 and to my knowledge there is no 556 option, there is a 256 but nothing that starts wtih 5.. anyone shed light on this?


----------



## al3x751 (Apr 30, 2012)

Any ideas?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

As far as the id numbers being different, do you mean the vin starts 2F37 and the data tag style # is 73-2AD37? If so, that's how it should look. Or, are you speaking of something else?

In a catalog for decoding codes that I have, it shows an example of a '73 data tag. Ironically, for the trim it shows 556 and sez it's black. However, in the section were it shows all the trim codes there isn't a 556 and they all start with a 2 as you mentioned.:confused


----------



## al3x751 (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah. I was using the list at ultmategto.com. the tr numer is puzzling me. But as for the body tag and vin thank you. I talked to a few other people and they said the same thing. I just want to figure out that tr number :/ from what I see the car has 256 not 556. (Black bucket seats)


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

BTW, this months (June '12) issue of HPP has a four speed 73 GTO sport coupe in it. Car has a console and some pretty good interior shots. Unfortunately the owner decided to paint it white (not original) instead of the original dark blue (which IMO is beautiful) with light blue gut. Also replaced the white vinyl top with blue. Neat car, just does'nt look "right" IMO. :cheers


----------



## al3x751 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'll have to look into that article. I just can't wait until we finish this thing, its gonna be awesome cruising down the road just knowing how badass you are in your badass car. haha 
EDIT:
and incase anyone was still wondering, i still havnt figured out the TR number but i did find out for sure this car is an original 4speed


----------



## al3x751 (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone shed any light on this for me? I'm so confused :S really like to know what the 556 means.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

The info I have shows a 256 Trim code for the Black vinyl BENCH seat.
It doesn't show a 556 code, nor does it list a black bucket seat option.
Not sure if that's accurate...

I would definitely spend the money for the PHS documentation on that car.


----------



## Rrg5moz (Oct 30, 2020)

68greengoat said:


> As far as the id numbers being different, do you mean the vin starts 2F37 and the data tag style # is 73-2AD37? If so, that's how it should look. Or, are you speaking of something else?
> 
> In a catalog for decoding codes that I have, it shows an example of a '73 data tag. Ironically, for the trim it shows 556 and sez it's black. However, in the section were it shows all the trim codes there isn't a 556 and they all start with a 2 as you mentioned.:confused


Does that mean it's a real gto if it has that vin


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

No. 
The GTO was optional on the LeMans body so it will have a LeMans VIN. PHS documents are the only way to verify. This was true for the 64-65, 72-74 GTOs when the GTO was an option package.






72 gto vin ? - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


72 gto vin ? 70-72 GTO Tempest & LeMans TECH



forums.maxperformanceinc.com


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

X2 with O52 the only way to see was the dealer invoice no more 242. In 72 it was a 300 hundred dollar option on the Lemans


----------

